# Is this real?



## Silverclaw1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was searching archive.org for clips for a project and came across this nightmare.  WARNING: Extremely disturbing! Animal testing shit...

http://www.archive.org/details/Experime1940

I really hope this is some old hoax....


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh that one.

Haha.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Nope, it's real, sadly, the Soviets were evil bastards.


----------



## Silverclaw1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jesus Christ....


*cries*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

I have some sick fucking twisted fascination with this.
It's amazing...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Silverclaw1 said:


> Jesus Christ....
> 
> 
> *cries*



The medical experiments performed in secret on political prisoners in the gulags were even worse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Nope, it's real, sadly, the Soviets were evil bastards.



lol okay 


sensitive guy


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 14, 2010)

That's pretty interesting, to be honest.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

> In the Sixties and Seventies, Dr. David Gilboe of the University of Wisconsin removed the brains of over 40 dogs, removing their blood to suffocate them, then reviving them by pumping the blood back in, not unlike Bryukhonenko's experiments in the 30's and 40's. Measuring the activity of the dog brains with an electroencephalograph, Gilboe concluded that it was possible to keep the dog brains functioning for approximately two hours outside of the body. Unlike Bryukhonenko, Gilboe wasn't studying the revival of organisms - he was studying the chemistry of brain metabolism during the process of suffocation and recovery. And what better way to do it than by removing dozens of dog brains. An article by Gilboe appeared in April, 1973 in The Journal of Biological Chemistry, and a pdf of it can be downloaded here, or you can view an abstract of the article as a web page here.



Full article here


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Exunod said:


> That's pretty interesting, to be honest.



Interesting perhaps, but the experiments carried out on animals by Soviet researchers were later repeated with even more ruthlessness on humans held in the Siberian prison camps with the full support of Stalin.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Interesting perhaps, but the experiments carried out on animals by Soviet researchers were later repeated with even more ruthlessness on humans held in the Siberian prison camps with the full support of Stalin.



It's still interesting to fully realize that your entire body is just a support system for your brain.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> on humans held in the Siberian prison camps with the full support of Stalin.



I did not know this. 
Someone needs to make a time machine just to undo this shit.


----------



## Corto (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it the zombie dog head thing? Because that's totally awesome.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 14, 2010)

Corto said:


> Is it the zombie dog head thing? Because that's totally awesome.



Now all they have to do is make the heads float.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

Corto said:


> Is it the zombie dog head thing? Because that's totally awesome.


Yeah I still can't believe they got it to work.


You know I'm still waiting for them to _make_ animals and that.


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't watch it except for the beginning because I didn't want to see the dog ;_: but why was such a experiment done in such a way? That is awful, it's not like they would apply that to a person, people don't revive depcaited people. =s

I don't know why someone would come up with such an awful experiment, and luckily I did not see the dog but poor doggie. ;_;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I didn't watch it except for the beginning because I didn't want to see the dog ;_: but why was such a experiment done in such a way? That is awful, it's not like they would apply that to a person, people don't revive depcaited people. =s
> 
> I don't know why someone would come up with such an awful experiment, and luckily I did not see the dog but poor doggie. ;_;


For _SCIENCE!_


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I don't know why someone would come up with such an awful experiment, and luckily I did not see the dog but poor doggie. ;_;



_Soviet science._


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I did not know this.
> Someone needs to make a time machine just to undo this shit.



Yep, the medical experiments carried out in the USSR made Dr. Mengele look like a humanitarian. And yet people still idolise Lenin and Stalin.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

From a scientific standpoint, that was amazing. But it was still disgusting and wrong.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> That is awful, it's not like they would apply that to a person, people don't revive depcaited people. =s



Actually, they did, the experiments seen in this film had first been performed in the mid-1930's and were replicated for filming, by the 1940's they were carrying them out on humans.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yep, the medical experiments carried out in the USSR made Dr. Mengele look like a humanitarian. And yet people still idolise Lenin and Stalin.



holy shit dude

shut the fuck up


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I did not know this.
> Someone needs to make a time machine just to undo this shit.



If I could, I would.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And yet people still idolise Stalin.



They aren't people. :|


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> If I could, I would.



Would you shoot Lenin and prevent the Bolsheviks from overthrowing the Russian Provisional Government in October, 1917?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They aren't people. :|



Well, they're certainly people, but they don't have a single fibre of humanity in their bodies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

Tashkent seriously make your own thread if you want to talk about this bullshit


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Tashkent seriously make your own thread if you want to talk about this bullshit



I'm still on topic.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah but this isn't your Good Time Lecture Thread

Read that article I posted and you'll see that it wasn't just Soviets who experimented on animals


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah but this isn't your Good Time Lecture Thread
> 
> Read that article I posted and you'll see that it wasn't just Soviets who experimented on animals



I know, but the experiments outside the Soviet Union were not inflicted on humans. For the Soviets animal experimentation was just a stepping stone to human experimentation, which is why it disgusts me so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I know, but the experiments outside the Soviet Union were not inflicted on humans. For the Soviets animal experimentation was just a stepping stone to human experimentation, which is why it disgusts me so much.


The problem is, the more inhumane experiments tell us alot more than endlessly testing on mice for decades just to find a single gene.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Another vid that no amount of morbid curiosity could compel me to watch.

Ick.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem is, the more inhumane experiments tell us alot more than endlessly testing on mice for decades just to find a single gene.



Yeah, but it's okay because they're mice.
Everyone loves _dogs_.




:U

Which gene would this be?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, but it's okay because they're mice.
> Everyone loves _dogs_.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using a analogy, the best analogy I can think of is they used human test subjects for finding out how people get, crap I can't remember which disease it was(it's transmitted by mosquitoes), meaning the people volunteered to die.
Crap which virus was it again?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

Malaria..?


----------



## Bernad (Apr 14, 2010)

Very interesting video I must say.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Another vid that no amount of morbid curiosity could compel me to watch.
> 
> Ick.



You seem pretty on the ball.
Stop being a sissy.
Ruin your dreams for SCIENCE.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2010)

I remember seeing this when I was probably around 5, my mom was watching some program with this on it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2010)

If this is that Russian.. headless zombie dog thing.. I find that fucking amazing. I've watched it soo many times.
I love it.


The only thing is, the dogs that were FULLY REVIVED died shortly after, sadly.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> If this is that Russian.. headless zombie dog thing.. I find that fucking amazing. I've watched it soo many times.
> I love it.
> 
> 
> The only thing is, the dogs that were FULLY REVIVED died shortly after, sadly.



The experiments were abandoned because Stalin thought they were taking too long to revive a human subject and cut the funding.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I remember seeing this when I was probably around 5, my mom was watching some program with this on it.



What in God's name was your mother thinking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Malaria..?


That's the disease.


TashkentFox said:


> The experiments were abandoned because Stalin thought they were taking too long to revive a human subject and cut the funding.


Imagine if they continued the research.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What in God's name was your mother thinking.


I don't know? I didn't watch the whole thing, the dog head scared me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I don't know? I didn't watch the whole thing, the dog head scared me.


Zombie on a stick :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zombie on a stick :V


 It doesn't scare me now though.


----------



## Mari (Apr 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> From a scientific standpoint, that was amazing. But it was still disgusting and wrong.



This.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Silverclaw1 said:


> I was searching archive.org for clips for a project and came across this nightmare.  WARNING: Extremely disturbing! Animal testing shit...
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/Experime1940
> 
> I really hope this is some old hoax....



I actually did some research on this a while ago.

Yes, it is real.

And it's sad.

And they did it to monkeys too


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow... what the hell did I just watch.... @.@


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I actually did some research on this a while ago.
> 
> Yes, it is real.
> 
> ...



They also did it to people.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if they continued the research.



The government grew up, they now hide their experiments from the public.  What were you thinking?  Of course they continued the research, and they still do it... in a more modern way, and on tad more different subjects.

But still, this was a major breakthrough back then, and it's still quite fascinating.  Although I still prefer the real stuff, even they didn't have the guts back then.


----------



## Matt (Apr 14, 2010)

damn, my stomach hurts now. and I've seen some seriously sick twisted shit before.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh i thought the dog would die. that wouldve sucked...


----------



## Sumi (Apr 14, 2010)

Ewww... I Can look at anything... But not that ToT Poor doggie :/


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They also did it to people.



In the xfiles movie, yeah.

Geez that movie was full of disappoint.

I thought they were going up against aliens or werewolves or something, but it just turned out to be a mad scientist....


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought they were going up against aliens or werewolves or something, but it just turned out to be a mad scientist....


Why is it that mad scientists are the bad guys?
I mean I would experiment on people but I'd have them sign a release form first.


----------



## letmyheartsink (Apr 15, 2010)

That's just sad really


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, the Soviets were also the ones who sent dogs into space (to die).


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

This is really interesting. Didn't watch the video, but the concept is amazing, and how he pulled it off with the limited technology he had at his disposal. Crazy-ass Soviet experiments like this _fascinate_ me. What was their end goal in all of this? Fun to speculate on.


----------



## letmyheartsink (Apr 15, 2010)

the soviets did many things with animals not to mention a lot of crazy shit that many agree and disagree with


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, the Soviets were also the ones who sent dogs into space (to die).



This is what they were thinking:

"We're on a tight budget and the thing is probably not even going to go into a stable orbit.  We don't need to worry about reentry.  After all, it's just a dog."

*Dog suffocates in the cold darkness of space after a last whimper*

"Wohoo what an achievement!"


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

letmyheartsink said:


> the soviets did many things with animals not to mention a lot of crazy shit that many agree and disagree with



The two-headed dog experiment was neat. I still can't believe they got all this to work. It's amazing.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about the Bohemian Rhapsody. I entered disappointed.

And that video was scary.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 15, 2010)

I think this is rather amazing. These experiments are rather necessary don't you think? It sucks a few dogs had to suffer for this, but they suffered in the name of science and discovery and that's pretty important.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 15, 2010)

those dogs actually died days after the experiments, the whole 'they had puppies and shit' was just BS. I saw this video last year and did a lot of hunting on it to see if it was a hoax.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 15, 2010)

Of course the dogs would have complications but being able to revive a non-living organism was a big step that humans took.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> From a scientific standpoint, that was amazing. But it was still disgusting and wrong.



agreed.

also 





i mean it kinda supports futurama's concept of keeping heads alive in jar...almost.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 15, 2010)

_Awesome. _


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

It was a great scientific feat. Dosent make it right tho.

It like,   not if one could do something, but rather if it should be done.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This is what they were thinking:
> 
> "We're on a tight budget and the thing is probably not even going to go into a stable orbit.  We don't need to worry about reentry.  After all, it's just a dog."
> 
> ...



They sent a ton of dogs into space, and most were recovered unharmed. One dog was sent into space *five* times and made it back every time. The Soviets sent enough animals into space to fill a zoo.
I'm a little more bothered that America went straight to primates.

Anyways...
I'm really confused as to how these dogs can do anything.
Shouldn't their brains be a big pile of infarctions/ischemia?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> They sent a ton of dogs into space, and most were recovered unharmed. One dog was sent into space *five* times and made it back every time. The Soviets sent enough animals into space to fill a zoo.
> I'm a little more bothered that America went straight to primates.
> 
> Anyways...
> ...



You forgot that dogs don't have brains, so it's not a big prob.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh god this shit is creepy


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it bad I was not really all that bothered by this? 

Seemed like something that could of revolutionized medicine that was thrown aside. A shame. (That part bothered me)


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it wrong that when I saw the dogs head brought back to life that I automatically thought about this? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/Dolphinspirt/futurama_nixons_head.png


----------



## Matt (Apr 15, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Is it wrong that when I saw the dogs head be brought back to life that I automatically thought about this?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/Dolphinspirt/futurama_nixons_head.png


 no, because that's what I thought of. =/


----------

